

Computer problem blamed for missile site malfunction - mrduncan
http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/10/27/missile.site.malfunction/index.html

======
devmonk
'early indications are that a computer component on the fifth launch control
center continually tried to communicate with the missiles in the silos when it
wasn't supposed to. He compared it to five people with walkie-talkies and one
of them sitting on the button, making it impossible for the other four to use
theirs.'

Now that is a scary design "feature".

